# mount cdrom I/O error



## Moe (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi,

I just installed FreeBSD 7.2 on an old IBM Netvista 6823. The installation appeared to go fine. However post install, I am unable to mount my  drive.

Boot discovery finds my DVD drive:


```
acd0: DVDR <HP DVD writer 640/Qs12> at ata0-master UDMA33
```

The install placed the following entry in fstab:


```
/dev/acd0    /cdrom   /cd9660   ro,noauto 0 0
```

I see /dev/acd0 and also the /cdrom directory, however if I run the following command:  


```
mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 /cdrom
```

I get the following error:


```
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=32768, length=2048)]error = 5
mound_cd9660: /dev/acd0: input/output error
```

I am fairly new to the UNIX world so it may be something simple I am overlooking, but any help would be greatly appreciated. Here is some addition information about my system configuration:

I do not have any other IDE devices connected (HDDs). The DVDR is an IDE drive.
I have two SATA drives attached to a Highpoint Rocketraid 1520 raid controller. I haven't actually figured out how to get the driver installed for that yet, since my floppy drive is on the fritz, but FreeBSD seems to be handling ok so far. 

My system BIOS sees the CDROM drive as well.

I do not have any other optical drives installed.

When windows was running on this box there were no issues with the DVD drive (and I can temporarily pull the raid card, slap an IDE HDD with windows on it in,  and the DVD drive works fine).

Thanks in advance!

Moe


----------



## aragon (Nov 14, 2009)

Not sure this is the cause, but in your fstab "/cd9660" should be simply "cd9660".


----------



## Moe (Nov 15, 2009)

*typo*

My apologies. Just a typo. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Orum (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you running with a securelevel higher than -1?  I know I've had similar issues when mounting HDs and I had it set too high.


----------



## expl (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you get the same error with any CD/DVD? Also you can simply type "mount /cdrom" since its in fstab.


----------

